# best presents for a new, young parent?



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

If you were 18 and pregnant with your first child, what gift would you really like someone to give you?


----------



## nextcommercial (Nov 8, 2005)

Some sort of infant seat. I love the Fisher Price Rocker (infant to toddler) It's so nice to have a safe place to set the baby down.

Also, Sophie the Giraffe is nice. It's an expensive toy that you kinda want, but wouldn't normally spend the money on.

Those big gauzy blankets are awesome! I can't remember what they are called... but look up swaddling blankets... etsy has some cute prints, but I don't know if they are as soft as the popular brand.


----------



## Bena (Jan 26, 2008)

Dr. Sears The Baby Book? Would she read it? i found that book to be my "go to" reference many, many times.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

If you are close in distance, the gift of time. Not so she could necessarily drop off the babe and go out with friends (although that might be a nice break) but some one to kind of mentor in a non pushy/judgemental this is what worked for me but this is what works for others kind of way.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

how pregnant?

If she is close to labor I would suggest things that are more for her, but if she is just getting started Id suggest baby items that she might need.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *34me*
> 
> If you are close in distance, the gift of time. Not so she could necessarily drop off the babe and go out with friends (although that might be a nice break) but some one to kind of mentor in a non pushy/judgemental this is what worked for me but this is what works for others kind of way.


I'm about an hour away. I've been making supportive comments on Facebook, though. (She's not married.)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adaline'sMama*
> 
> how pregnant?
> 
> If she is close to labor I would suggest things that are more for her, but if she is just getting started Id suggest baby items that she might need.


She's 3 months along.

Thanks for all the suggestions so far!


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bena*
> 
> Dr. Sears The Baby Book? Would she read it? i found that book to be my "go to" reference many, many times.


I think she would read it, thanks!


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nextcommercial*
> 
> Some sort of infant seat. I love the Fisher Price Rocker (infant to toddler) It's so nice to have a safe place to set the baby down.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

The blankets are made by Adien + Anias.They rock.

I wanted to add that I would get her a baby carrier it I was looking for the best gift.


----------



## Emma Bryan Fuller (Dec 17, 2007)

If someone would've bought me The Baby Book and Sophie The Giraffe it would have been the best gift ever  so I totally agree with pp.


----------



## tooraloora (Oct 15, 2010)

I was 18 when I had my oldest. My favorite gift was a sling. It was my introduction into baby wearing, and it was wonderful. A massage was another gift that was amazing. It was the most enjoyable day of my entire pregnancy. I really could have used a good book on breastfeeding. I read about nearly everything else imaginable but just assumed nursing would come naturally and didn't think to prepare myself. We had a really tough time and our nursing relationship ended very prematurely because of it. I was more prepared with DS and we still have a great nursing relationship at 11 months (and hopefully will for a long time to come).


----------



## mommy212 (Mar 2, 2010)

Depends.... I was 19 when DS was born, and very broke, so I was always hoping people would buy me big things, like a changing table or a crib (which I'm glad no one bought, since we ended up co-sleeping anyways). Clothes are nice, even just goodwill or consignment sale clothes for everyday. Diapers are practical, especially if you can afford to start her out on cloth ones, or just a big box of disposables. Baby carrier would have been great. I loved getting a nursing pillow, it was so handy when DS was little.


----------



## AmaraMonillas (Apr 7, 2010)

A good baby carrier!!

The baby book can be picked up at goodwill for a couple bucks, and is a great reference.

If she is interested in cloth diapers that is a great route to go. As a first time mom with no virtually no budget for baby stuff, the hugest blessing has been our friend who passed down cloth diaper stuff. She got some of it from a diaper service that was discarding stained & worn ones, and they look pretty sad, but we have had to spend almost no money on diapering which is amazing.

All I felt like I needed were diapers and a carrier, and those were the things people didn't buy from the registry.


----------



## new2this (Feb 11, 2010)

In the pregnant stage I would have loved pampering things like massages, pedicures that type of thing. For practicality I would have liked baby items that are useful over a book since money might be an issue at 18. But for me I am not a book type person so getting me a book on parenting would have just been a waste of money.

If you know if she is planning on CD then maybe some CD, bouncer seat was a life saver for us since DD didn't like to be worn at all.


----------



## purplerose (Dec 27, 2010)

I was 18 when I had my first baby, I wish I had been exposed to Dr. Sears/AP back then. The only kids I knew whose parents were anything close to AP were such horrible bratty children and I did not want mine turning out that way. Also it would have been nice to have had someone after the birth who understand depression and wouldn't have left me to sit in my bedroom floor with a newborn, both of us crying and me in pain from my nice episiotomy.


----------



## Midwesterner04 (Nov 19, 2009)

I'd also recommend The Baby Book, maybe in a "set" with The Birth Book, and a sling. Muslin swaddling blankets (I love BambinoLand's) are also very nice.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AmaraMonillas*
> 
> A good baby carrier!!
> 
> ...


Baby carrier as in sling-type thing?


----------



## cat13 (Dec 8, 2010)

I second Dr. Sears's The Baby Book. It is such a great resource and is written in such a gentle, non-judgmental way.

Also, since she's 3 months pregnant, I'd vote for a Old Navy or Motherhood Maternity gift card. It's hard to spend money on yourself when you know you have this very expensive baby coming along!


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A&A*
> 
> Baby carrier as in sling-type thing?


If you have the dough, I'd go for an Ergo or similar, something easy to strap on that will fit baby for a long time. Moby is good for little ones but doesn't work when they get a bit bigger, and pocket slings have the same problem. Maybe you could sniff out some used ones, and give her a variety?


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cat13*
> 
> I second Dr. Sears's The Baby Book. It is such a great resource and is written in such a gentle, non-judgmental way.
> 
> Also, since she's 3 months pregnant, I'd vote for a Old Navy or Motherhood Maternity gift card. It's hard to spend money on yourself when you know you have this very expensive baby coming along!


Good idea!


----------



## hildare (Jul 6, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cat13*
> 
> I second Dr. Sears's The Baby Book. It is such a great resource and is written in such a gentle, non-judgmental way.


unless you're a work-outside-the-home mama. that being said, though, we own it too, and it's a great resource besides that problem.

if she's only 3 months along, maybe a good pregnancy or birthing book.. ina may, or gentle birth choices.. something like that.

some good freezer meals? that's one nobody suggested yet. even muffins or cookie dough.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hildare*
> 
> unless you're a work-outside-the-home mama. that being said, though, we own it too, and it's a great resource besides that problem.
> 
> ...


She lives with her mom, so I assume that she won't need as much help with food as she would if she lived alone. Thanks, though.


----------



## 59046 (Jun 24, 2006)

I would give one of these:

miracle blanket

swing

moby wrap

They are my favorite three items and I use them the most!


----------



## CrazyCatLady (Aug 17, 2004)

I had a baby in my teens. I second the suggestions of either a good car seat, the baby book, or a bouncy seat (somewhere to put down the baby when you pee is always nice!)


----------



## teraze (Apr 6, 2011)

I like the idea of a baby book - I wish I read Dr. Sears before I had my babe - I'm familiar now with the series but it would have been sooo much better reading those before I gave birth. (You know, besides What to Expect...)

Another idea, if she's amenable of course, is perhaps paying her admission to a Lamaze or some other birth course, and/or a breastfeeding class. I did both and found that really helpful. And on the topic of breastfeeding, I found the latest "Womanly Art of Breastfeeding" super helpful - there's a cool section that helps problem shoot. Still reference it.

Big tickets: Car seat. If she's car-less - or not, whatever - a stroller so that she has a place to carry stuff along with her babe. I found I always felt better when I had everything I needed even though I rarely *needed* everything, (now it's just my babe, my sling, and my bag). Toddler seat that rocks (Fisher Price makes one) - it's a cool seat that'll fit a newborn strapped in and grow with the babe. Wish I had one now! 

If she's using disposables, she can never have too many diapers (although she can have too many newborn diapers!) And wipes. And nipple shields...a gift basket with super practical stuff me actually be the best gift!


----------



## hippiemombian (Jun 5, 2011)

I was 17 when I had my first and I wish someone would have given me a clue! Seriously, I had to figure out things on my own and most the time I didn't have the slightest idea what I was doing. Looking back now a good book that I could reference to would have helped. Someone to talk to so I could figure out what was "normal." Outside of knowledge I would say things that are not so much expensive up front, but add up, like diapers/clothes. Stuff that she will NEED, not just want, that she might not have the money for.


----------



## carmel23 (Jul 21, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *A&A*
> 
> If you were 18 and pregnant with your first child, what gift would you really like someone to give you?


Friendship! I think it might be a little lonely being a young parent. Getting the mama plugged into a caring/supportive community.

Gifts:

Nursing pads

Ergo or other soft structured carrier

Good AP books

A waterbottle! But that is a great gift for every new mama--drinking all that water!

A car seat is an excellent idea as well....


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks all! You've given me a lot of great ideas.


----------



## suschi (Nov 19, 2001)

The book, How To Raise A Healthy Child In Spite Of Your Doctor, it was written by a pediatrician Dr Robert Mendelsohn. I bought several copies (round 10 bucks ea) from amazon and included a copy in the basket of goodies.


----------



## BubbleMa (Sep 24, 2007)

Lots of great ideas! If you can swing it, a nice convertible carseat (like a Britax Marathon 70) would be an amazing gift. One that she can use from newborn to toddler and beyond. She wouldn't have to worry about a carseat for several years. If you have mutual friends/family maybe you can go in together for one?


----------



## dreamingtree (Jun 30, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraze*
> And nipple shields...


Those actually cause more problems than anything with breastfeeding, in specific situations they might be recommended by a lactation consultant but I think for the most part the resources I have read say to avoid them if you can. But a gift basket of useful breastfeeding things is a great idea!!! Boppy pillow/nursing pillow, nursing pads, The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding, Lansinoh lanolin, phone numbers/contact info for breastfeeding help  A Moby wrap or sling is a great idea, too.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

Thanks for reminding me about nursing pillows! I loved that with my babes.


----------



## teraze (Apr 6, 2011)

Ack!







I meant the pads - for leaky breasts. I went through at least a box a week. For months.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *infojunkie*
> 
> Those actually cause more problems than anything with breastfeeding, in specific situations they might be recommended by a lactation consultant but I think for the most part the resources I have read say to avoid them if you can. But a gift basket of useful breastfeeding things is a great idea!!! Boppy pillow/nursing pillow, nursing pads, The Womanly Art of Breastfeeding, Lansinoh lanolin, phone numbers/contact info for breastfeeding help  A Moby wrap or sling is a great idea, too.


----------



## phathui5 (Jan 8, 2002)

An Ergo, if your budget allows.

Diapers and wipes.

Any of the Dr Sears books.


----------



## MsBridget (Jan 17, 2011)

The Baby Book by Sears.


----------



## wake_up (Aug 1, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraze*
> 
> Ack!
> 
> ...


Oh yeah! Nursing pads for sure. I got a nice couple pairs of wool ones from a friend for this time around, and I love them!!! The disposable ones are good to have around too. Nobody told me about leaky boobs the first time around, and I started leaking at 5 mos pregnant!


----------



## mamayogibear (May 8, 2011)

You could give her a doula. Well not give her one to keep but hire one for her Or maybe a student doula who needs more births to become certified.


----------



## teraze (Apr 6, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mamayogibear*
> 
> You could give her a doula. Well not give her one to keep but hire one for her Or maybe a student doula who needs more births to become certified.


Oooo - thinking big! I like this idea! There was a student doula that observed every one of my birthing classes and she seemed really cool and interested in all of us (then) pregnant mommas. Definitely something to explore...


----------



## lunarlady (Jan 4, 2010)

I think young parents so often feel alone. So I would say helping your friend find and get to some parent/mom groups would be good. Things like a birthing class that meets weekly, LLL, a new mom playgroup, natural parenting group. Since you do not live super close, even just researching all the options and giving her an easy to reference list would be good.

If you can afford it, a doula would be great. if you can't, some books on birthing and parenting would be helpful.

As for material things, I would suggest something for her, like a gift card for clothing, nursing bras, or a massage/pedicure/facial. Lotions, bath salts, sitz bath concoctions, things for self care. Most new moms get a lot of baby clothing, but not much for them.


----------



## KnittinKitten (Mar 10, 2011)

Craigslist is a great place to find used cloth diapers and carriers. It's a good idea to have some point of reference for how much things go for retail as.compared to what people are asking. I got almost my entire cloth diaper stash (much of it prepped but never used) for $50.


----------



## LeslieintheKeys (Dec 4, 2007)

some meals to stick in the refrigerator and freezer
a good baby carrier 
Hyland's homeopathic starter kit for kids
Itzbeen - a nightlight, clock, timer, and alarm all in one
a clock that projects up on the ceiling
easy to use swaddle blankets


----------



## dreamingtree (Jun 30, 2011)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *teraze*
> 
> Ack!
> 
> ...


Oh! Gotcha! I leaked too, for the LONGEST time. I left a path of milk puddle destruction wherever I went, haha  But it was worth it to get through that initial trouble! We are still happily nursing a year later.

But yes, nursing pads of some sort (whether disposable or cloth) are a must!


----------



## cameragirl (Apr 15, 2010)

Lilypadz are great. I think a gift card for maternity clothes would be great. Getting decent maternity clothes can be pretty expensive, and it is silly considering how long you wear them.


----------



## anne1140 (Apr 10, 2007)

The Happiest Baby on the Block book or DVD

Boppy pillow

Sleep sacks or swaddling sacks


----------



## Sweetgirlx (Jul 19, 2011)

Breast pump machine as it's expensive and gives young mama
Hope that she can have a social life some nights with her baby getting
The nutrition as if she's there , lol

Now if she's not breast feeding I'll suggest a car seat- or a fun playful seat-area , always useful and fun

But if you're not really close and don't want to be paying much money
Cloths , shoes and books newborn toys ate always great and not as expensive as the above suggestions


----------



## jenninjapan (Nov 26, 2010)

since she is only three months along you have plenty of time to get a great library going for the new little one. You can pick up all sorts of great kids books for 25 cents or so at most goodwill or thrift stores. Make it a point to stop in every time you pass by one. I added about 60 books to our shelves for less than 25 dollars just by hunting in all kinds of thrift stores over the course of four weeks. That and a case of baby wipes and diapers - those will never go to waste!


----------



## Blayzes Mommy (Jul 22, 2011)

DH and I's pregnancy was a surprize ( not an unpleasant one though!) Newly weds... ect.. I have been garage saleing like crazy with my mother... and we've pretty much picked up almost everything we will need. It was a great way for us to spend time together and get abit of exercise on-top of it. Hitting up the re-sales is also great as suggested.

If you wanna go less practical and more for "mommy to be" I 2x a maternity store giftcard for clothes... I can't say how nice it was for my mom to treat me to some higher quality bras I couldn't afford. That and having a few shirts that don't inch up my belly when I wear them is nice. I managed a nice pair of maternity jeans and 2 shirts so when we do go out and do stuff I'm not so self-conciouse, Which I wouldn't be surpized if she is/will be. A little comfort will go a long way.


----------



## cwtmommy (Jun 14, 2011)

IF i was pregnant at 18 and people were giving me gifts, I'd want all the expensive gifts like stroller, car seat, high chair, crib etc. I feel like at 18 I wouldn't have funds or a stable well paying job...so I'd want people to get me all the expensive stuff LOL


----------



## insidevoice (Feb 16, 2011)

I think it would depend on her situation. If she has good family support and will be living at home (comfortably) and continuing her education her needs might not be the same as an 18 year old trying to find her way in the world on her own with a baby.

If she's staying at home- maybe an offer to help recreate her bedroom into a family room for she and the baby- this could be cheap and take less than a day to pull off- slap some paint on the walls, set up a sleep-space for baby (a Moses basket?) some adult space for her to relax and unwind- a comfortable chair perhaps? An offer to look at what she has to work with and go from there.

I was a young parent the first time, and overwhelmed by all I thought I had to have.

Having a baby when you are young (and I was a few years older!) is hard- you are trying to straddle that gap between being you- and still figuring that out, and being a parent- which is a really scary thought and feels like you have to give up the person you are to do it right. A space to live in that bridges that gap comfortably while retaining some of the fun of being young and excitement about the world can be a really amazing anchor.


----------

